# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  [FMX] Utilisation de TPath pour obtenir des images sympa

## SergioMaster

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : [FMX] Utilisation de TPath pour obtenir des images sympa

Ce programme, je l'ai crit surtout dans le but de tester les possibilits du composant TPath. La gense de ce petit essai n'avait rien  voir avec une customisation d'image, mon objectif tait de voir ce que TPath pouvait m'apporter, je voulais utiliser ce composant moins gourmand en octets  qu'une liste d'images au sein d'un style. 

De fil en aiguille, pour tenter de percer les diffrentes possibilits, d'un simple affichage d'un TPath avec saisie de la proprit Data dans un mmo je suis pass  la colorisation, la sauvegarde et mme le chargement d'un fichier SVG (attention un fichier simple, l'objectif n'tant pas de faire un lecteur de fichier SVG).

La colorisation m'a pouss  crer mes dialogues de couleurs (pas si vident que cela cette chose) et tudier de prs les gradients, considrez cela comme un bonus.



 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?  Tout encouragement, genre  :+1:  sur cette discussion, me poussera, peut-tre et selon mes disponibilits,  crire un tutoriel pour expliquer plus en dtail ma dmarche.

----------


## Cirec

Bonjour,

je ne dois pas tre correctement rveill parce que je n'ai pas trouv le lien pour tlcharger l'exemple ! ::aie:: 

Cordialement,
@+

----------


## SergioMaster

Tu l'es (rveill), j'ai eu un problme  la publication  (Erreur : Jeton de scurit), le texte s'est bien mis mais je n'ai vu aucun lien pour le zip  ::aie:: 
certainement un problme de poids car dans le zip se trouve la version debug  ::oops:: 
Voil qui est corrig, j'ai spar les sources de l'exe et, pour ce dernier, la version release 32 bits

----------


## SergioMaster

Le programme ou du moins le code est certainement portable et doit pouvoir tourner sur Mac mais a, je ne peux le tester. 
Une version mobile demande,  mon avis, une refonte de l'IHM mais serait-elle vraiment utile ? Je ne le pense pas.

----------


## Paul TOTH

pas mal, dans le genre j'ai fait un TTextPath qui permet de charger dans un TPath un texte quelconque depuis l'IDE, cela transforme donc un texte dans une police TrueType en un ensemble de points utiliss par TPath, la police n'a pas besoin d'tre prsente sur le poste destinataire du coup.

https://github.com/tothpaul/Firemonk...aster/TextPath

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour Paul,
J'ai vu quelque chose de similaire ici
la bibliothque de ce forgeron pour traiter directement les fichiers SVG  est certainement plus efficace que mon petit truc d'analyse du fichier mais d'un autre ct, ce n'tait pas mon objectif

----------


## SergioMaster

N'arrivant pas  l'inclure dans la prsentation pour ceux qui ne serait intress que par le programme et/ou ne peuvent compiler faute d'une version suffisante. 
J'ai maintenant mis tout le paquet (exe et sources) sur github

----------


## Charly910

Merci Serge,

j'ai tlcharg et compil. Trs beau, mais je n'accroche toujours pas  FMX bien que j'en vois les avantages (multi plateforme et format vectoriel). Pour le moment je dveloppe toujours sous Win32 ou 64 pour PC  ::(: . Mais cela va venir avec mes quelques essais sous Android.

Merci pour cette dmo.

A+
Charly

PS : avec D7, pas de Pb pour inclure l'exe dans le zip  tlcharger contrairement  D10.3 ou il est tellement gros et gras   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,

FMX, il m'a fallu du temps et pas mal de sueur pour accrocher le wagon. J'avoue que, maintenant, aprs quelques applications pros, j'ai du mal  revenir  VCL et quand j'y reviens du mal  ne pas utiliser les livebindings (surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de liste). C'est donc bien une question d'habitude avant tout. 
Cela dit, tu n'as pas tort en ce qui concerne la taille des exe mais toutes les versions ou presque ont augment la taille des exe j'ai encore quelques programmes D3 migrs en D7 puis en D2010 et la taille n'a fait que s'accroitre quand je pense  l'poque o il fallait conomiser chaque octet  ::roll::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Bonjour Paul,
> J'ai vu quelque chose de similaire ici
> la bibliothque de ce forgeron pour traiter directement les fichiers SVG  est certainement plus efficace que mon petit truc d'analyse du fichier mais d'un autre ct, ce n'tait pas mon objectif


oui sauf qu'il utilise la fonction TextLayout.ConvertToPath, du coup il faut que la police que tu veux utiliser soit prsente sur le systme. Mon ide c'tait de transformer au moment du Design une police Windows de mon choix en TPath afin que le rsultat soit utilisable partout  ::):

----------


## SergioMaster

Ah, je n'avais pas pousser la comparaison jusqu' ce point, effectivement c'est un plus.

Pour continuer sur les SVG et Github, j'ai vu un projet qui permettrait de lire ces fichiers https://github.com/ekot1/DelphiSVG et une fourche https://github.com/salvadordf/DelphiSVG, pour ceux qui voudraient s'y aventurer

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,
c'est en fait une suite  ce premier programme. J'ai voulu vrifier comment la rsolution allait intervenir 
En bonus voici les sources *ncessitant l'ajout des composants RadiantShapes* (voir GetIt), au dpart non ncessaires je me suis piqu au jeu des "et si ..."  :;): 

Plusieurs onglets pour comprendre les diffrences entre TPath, TImage mais aussi de quoi voir comment fonctionne (ou pas) le multiresbitmap.

pas intresss par la compilation ou par le fait que vous ne voulez pas installer RadiantShapes ? Vous pourrez retrouver l'excutable ici dans l'archive PathTestsExe.zip

----------

